# eye issues



## monique46 (Jun 8, 2015)

hi got the biopsy no results yet. had new blood work still the same. TSH is slightly elevated and the liver has the fatty enzymes but overall the rest of the test were normal. now today I had some eye issues with a headache later. I saw colors like a keilodescope(i guess thats the spelling) has this happened to anyone? has anyone had any kind of eye problems with any kind of thyroid disease? Did anything like this happen to those who had cancer??? let me know. ready to go to the emergency room. i do have high blood pressure..


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I looked back at some of your posts - How long have you been having visual problems?

It sounds like a migrane - call your doctor if you have concerns.

Your last labs do not appear to be too far off.

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## monique46 (Jun 8, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> I looked back at some of your posts - How long have you been having visual problems?
> 
> It sounds like a migrane - call your doctor if you have concerns.
> 
> ...


thanks will do... i have posted the tsh and t3 plus t4 I was told only the tsh was elevated.


----------

